# Thelcticopis modesta (orange huntsman)



## cjm1991 (May 9, 2008)

So I just purchased a 3'' female and was looking for a caresheet perhaps or at least a little info on humidity/temp and substrate,, things along those lines. Full size and all


----------



## What (May 9, 2008)

Did you search at all? I mean seriously...I think we can all agree that you are lacking 98% of your brain but still, I know 4 year olds that can search on google.com and the AB search is even easier.

PLEASE SEARCH BEFORE ASKING A SIMPLE QUESTION THAT HAS BEEN ASKED *AND* ANSWERED NUMEROUS TIMES.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 9, 2008)

What said:


> Did you search at all? I mean seriously...I think we can all agree that you are lacking 98% of your brain but still, I know 4 year olds that can search on google.com and the AB search is even easier.
> 
> PLEASE SEARCH BEFORE ASKING A SIMPLE QUESTION THAT HAS BEEN ASKED *AND* ANSWERED NUMEROUS TIMES.


Wow if you have nothing to do or say but discriminate people for asking for help please delete ur AB account so that the people who know what they are doing can help fellow invert collectors. Seriously I think you lack 99% of your brain potential, and if its such an easy question it should be just as easy to answer. I did search it and nothing came up that was even useful really so try to get Epride on another website please noone logs on here to argue with anyone but you I have found which is pretty sad considering I just joined this site about 3 weeks ago. In 3 weeks you already have me convinced you care nothing about inverts and are only trying to further expand your self confidence by discriminating on peoples threads. Dont bother replying to any of my threads if you have nothing worth while to say.


----------



## What (May 9, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Wow if you have nothing to do or say but discriminate people for asking for help please delete ur AB account so that the people who know what they are doing can help fellow invert collectors.


Try reading some of my posts, I contribute a fairly decent amount here and to the people that search and do their own research I am perfectly nice. This is not discrimination, rather a response to your lack of self-motivation.


> Seriously I think you lack 99% of your brain potential, and if its such an easy question it should be just as easy to answer.


Why should I have to type out info for you when it has been done many times before?


> I did search it and nothing came up that was even useful really so try to get Epride on another website please noone logs on here to argue with anyone but you I have found which is pretty sad considering I just joined this site about 3 weeks ago.


You obviously did not search at all. Besides you already have a thread about this where I suggested you try searching, a duplicate thread was not needed.


> In 3 weeks you already have me convinced you care nothing about inverts and are only trying to further expand your self confidence by discriminating on peoples threads. Dont bother replying to any of my threads if you have nothing worth while to say.


Im not discriminating, Im not 'trying to further expand' my confidence, and the points I am making are very worth saying. 

As for the caring nothing about inverts part. You dont have much to be talking about, you ordered an invert without knowing how to take care of it. You have not researched(as evidenced by your posts), and I dont see how you could possibly care about something if you buy it without knowing how to take care of it.

Now, for the whole searching part:
This thread came up that has many answers about the spider.
You can get a lot of info about the cage setup needed from the pics here.

Google also turned up 5-10 pages with good info, go search those up. Oh, wait you 'did search it'...


----------



## cjm1991 (May 9, 2008)

What said:


> Try reading some of my posts, I contribute a fairly decent amount here and to the people that search and do their own research I am perfectly nice. This is not discrimination, rather a response to your lack of self-motivation.
> 
> Why should I have to type out info for you when it has been done many times before?
> 
> ...


ROFL get a life. You could have just posted those links in the first place without trying to start an arguement , OH WAIT, but look who decides to reply, none other than the one who has nothing in his pathetic life but to try and argue with people about threads on AB.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 9, 2008)

*agree*

i came up with alot from a simple search as well.
andy


----------



## cacoseraph (May 9, 2008)

and another one makes my ignore list


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 9, 2008)

What said:


> Try reading some of my posts, I contribute a fairly decent amount here and to the people that search and do their own research I am perfectly nice. This is not discrimination, rather a response to your lack of self-motivation.
> 
> Why should I have to type out info for you when it has been done many times before?
> 
> ...


blah blah blah...shut up dude, seriously. between this and losing miserably in an argument with me, you've effectively proven that you're nothing but some sort of enraged e-flamer.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 9, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Wow if you have nothing to do or say but discriminate people for asking for help please delete ur AB account so that the people who know what they are doing can help fellow invert collectors. Seriously I think you lack 99% of your brain potential, and if its such an easy question it should be just as easy to answer. I did search it and nothing came up that was even useful really so try to get Epride on another website please noone logs on here to argue with anyone but you I have found which is pretty sad considering I just joined this site about 3 weeks ago. In 3 weeks you already have me convinced you care nothing about inverts and are only trying to further expand your self confidence by discriminating on peoples threads. Dont bother replying to any of my threads if you have nothing worth while to say.


stop whining i know 4 year old girls that wont cry over the internet 

and to be discriminated against you have to have a means of being singled out so your either stupid or not being discriminated against and i got tons of info from a search


----------



## ttula (May 9, 2008)

I got about 5 pages of info from doing a search on AB and 943 pages from a google search...


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure most of you retards are making too big a deal over this


----------



## Choobaine (May 10, 2008)

were just highlighting the obvious in order to teach a lesson.


----------



## KyuZo (May 10, 2008)

a fight just broke out over nothing...
if it was me and there is something that i don't like, i was taught to ignore it, unless it really affect me.


----------



## buthus (May 10, 2008)

Oh yeah?!!  Well, here's a bunny with a pancake on its head...


----------



## arachnoid (May 10, 2008)

For the good of the hobby, wouldn't it have made better sense to give a quick and simple answer and then tell him about using the search function next time rather than berate him and insult his intelligence from the outset?


----------



## mitchrobot (May 10, 2008)

> For the good of the hobby, wouldn't it have made better sense to give a quick and simple answer and then tell him about using the search function next time rather than berate him and insult his intelligence from the outset?


i was thinking the same thing :? 

anyway, mine lived in a 1 gallon jar (rubbermaid i think) with the only decoration being a corkbark flat (and maybe some oak leaves). i misted regularly, it would drink from the walls (every morning). keep the tank damp, not wet. they seem to have a pretty high metabolism, i fed mine every 3 days. i kept it over cocoa fiber. at room temperature. 

im currently raising 5 of my old females slings (she laid 2 eggsacs) in large vials with no decorations, just cocoa fiber substrate. they are about 1.5" now, grew VERY fast.


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 10, 2008)

nah, they'd rather insult the poor guy because they have nothing better to do with their time.

i find it hillarious when they backpedal and say "oh, but we were just trying to illustrate the obvious"


yeah in a deameaning manner you idiots. there's a distinct difference.


----------



## KyuZo (May 10, 2008)

buthus said:


> Oh yeah?!!  Well, here's a bunny with a pancake on its head...


Dang it, now that really piss me off!!!!


----------



## KyuZo (May 10, 2008)

arachnoid said:


> For the good of the hobby, wouldn't it have made better sense to give a quick and simple answer and then tell him about using the search function next time rather than berate him and insult his intelligence from the outset?


yup, I agree


----------



## cjm1991 (May 11, 2008)

What said:


> Did you search at all? I mean seriously...I think we can all agree that you are lacking 98% of your brain but still, I know 4 year olds that can search on google.com and the AB search is even easier.
> 
> PLEASE SEARCH BEFORE ASKING A SIMPLE QUESTION THAT HAS BEEN ASKED *AND* ANSWERED NUMEROUS TIMES.


And who started this stupid little arguement?? I rest my case. None other then the person who does in EVERY single thread I see him post in. So thanks for seeing it my way. He could simple post a quick thread link and have left it at that... or just not bothered replying. He has the intellect or a child.:wall:


----------



## cjm1991 (May 11, 2008)

mitchrobot said:


> i was thinking the same thing :?
> 
> anyway, mine lived in a 1 gallon jar (rubbermaid i think) with the only decoration being a corkbark flat (and maybe some oak leaves). i misted regularly, it would drink from the walls (every morning). keep the tank damp, not wet. they seem to have a pretty high metabolism, i fed mine every 3 days. i kept it over cocoa fiber. at room temperature.
> 
> im currently raising 5 of my old females slings (she laid 2 eggsacs) in large vials with no decorations, just cocoa fiber substrate. they are about 1.5" now, grew VERY fast.


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR BEING AN ADULT AND GIVING A GREAT REPLY.  Im being serious. You have any idea what size they may be? It comes in next wednesday so im trying to get all the info by then. But you just did a great job and thats all im really curious about. Ill post pics asap. Im getting a 3'' female btw.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 20, 2009)

Can't we all just get along?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 20, 2009)

gecko_keeper said:


> Can't we all just get along?


Did you notice that the thread is more than 6 months old? I think the concerned people has gotten over it by now...

But anyway, since this thread is resurrected already, would there possibly be any chance to get some pics cjm1991?


----------



## cjm1991 (May 20, 2009)

ErikWestblom said:


> Did you notice that the thread is more than 6 months old? I think the concerned people has gotten over it by now...
> 
> But anyway, since this thread is resurrected already, would there possibly be any chance to get some pics cjm1991?


Sure thing man  
 <edit>


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 20, 2009)

Wow!  That's purty.  Although, I think it would look much better on top of a pancake on top of a bunny IMO.  Say WHAT?  Just kidding


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Still alive and healthy I take it? Has it grown any since you got it? I can image it molting once more since you got it, into maturity... about 4" leg span as adults, right? Got a juvie with about 1.5" leg span, can't wait for it to grow!

Although What made quite an ass of himself in this thread (by being rude, not by stating the obvious), I agree with him that I think you should have used the search engine before posting (or at least made it clear that you had used it, and was looking for some information from people who had had first hand experience from this or similar species).


----------



## cjm1991 (May 21, 2009)

<edit>

On another note, to anyone considering getting one of these, I say go for it. This is one of my favorite spiders for so many reasons, you wont regret it.


----------



## Draiman (May 21, 2009)

Lol you guys are still at it. :wall:

Btw, cjm - that has to be the prettiest huntsman I've ever seen.  How much did it cost you?


----------



## cjm1991 (May 21, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Lol you guys are still at it. :wall:
> 
> Btw, cjm - that has to be the prettiest huntsman I've ever seen.  How much did it cost you?


Some things never change :wall: 

Only $20 back when <edit> had them, she was about 3" when I got her. She has moulted for her final time though and looks like she may give me a sac soon. I dont have a male so it will more than likely be a pointless one but oh well. She is close to 4" now and very beautiful... and FAST.


----------



## toolrick (May 21, 2009)

@What!!!
I agree with you on the thread, but sometimes people in here gets too irritated by the answers we give.
Same happend to me a month or 2 ago in the following thread:
here
People should use the search tool before posting on new specimens, to get information on first hand.

Ricardo


----------



## agama (May 21, 2009)

cool spider,


----------



## cjm1991 (May 21, 2009)

toolrick said:


> @What!!!
> I agree with you on the thread, but sometimes people in here gets too irritated by the answers we give.
> *Same happend to me a month or 2 ago in the following thread:*
> here
> ...


I wonder why people dont like being told they are mentally cripled for not using the search key? Its easier to just post a link of the topic and say, there you go, enjoy your new pet.;P 

Why bring up an issue 6 months old? Its fine with me and everyone else that agree's with him. I just would rather not insult people and call it help. To anyone reading this, if you have a new invert and have any questions about it but fear one of these people above will just insult you and call you ignorant feel free to PM me at anytime. Ill do my best to give you good advice with your new pet and make you feel welcome to the site. Thanks.

-CJM-


----------



## Deroplatys (May 22, 2009)

I really hate those <edit> who simply blurt out "Use the search feature" on forums, so once every question has been asked and answered the whole forum should be locked should it?!
Amazing spider BTW, saw some at a bug show a couple of days ago for 4 pounds, wish i got one


----------



## toolrick (May 22, 2009)

Deroplatys said:


> I really hate those <edit>who simply blurt out "Use the search feature" on forums, so once every question has been asked and answered the whole forum should be locked should it?!
> Amazing spider BTW, saw some at a bug show a couple of days ago for 4 pounds, wish i got one


@Deroplatys:
You cannot use that language in here.
And between, if this is an informative forum, why would people repeat again and again what has been told before?


----------



## cjm1991 (May 22, 2009)

toolrick said:


> @Deroplatys:
> *You cannot use that language in here.*
> And between, if this is an informative forum, why would people repeat again and again what has been told before?


Your not a mod so why act like you enforce rules? Ive been on here longer than you.

He has an excellect point, this site is many years old and almost every question that is asked has been answered in one way or another. I suppose you enjoy being rude instead of helping people. Thats your problem not his, and how bout you drop it unless he hurt your feelings that bad.... seriously. Keep acting like that and noone will care what you have to say, like me. Whats wrong with helping someone? Why do you have to jump on the opportunity to be ignorant to someone? Says alot about your personality. Ignore list.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 22, 2009)

Deroplatys said:


> I really hate those <edit> who simply blurt out "Use the search feature" on forums, so once every question has been asked and answered the whole forum should be locked should it?!
> Amazing spider BTW, saw some at a bug show a couple of days ago for 4 pounds, wish i got one




The next chance I get to buy a male Im jumping on it, Id love to see some spiderlings emerge from a sac.

The argueing is besides the point, if you have a problem with me rick take it to PMs where I can speak my mind, Thanks.

-CJM-


----------



## xhexdx (May 22, 2009)

Deroplatys said:


> I really hate those <edit> who simply blurt out "Use the search feature" on forums, so once every question has been asked and answered the whole forum should be locked should it?!
> Amazing spider BTW, saw some at a bug show a couple of days ago for 4 pounds, wish i got one


Wow, this will be fun!

Your argument has been addressed and dismissed countless times.  Here's a perfect example:

Browse the first few pages (unless you'd like to browse further) and look at all the threads that are repeat questions that could have been answered by searching.  Now look at all the interesting, less common threads.  The ones that actually make you think or at least arouse your curiosity.  Check the post count on those threads.  I bet it's a fraction of the post counts on the 'why isn't my rose hair eating' threads.  Know why?  The repeat threads bump the good ones down and out of the first page, so not as many people see them.

If you notice, there are few 'old-timers' still posting on the forums.  They get sick of answering the same questions over and over again.

Thanks for your opinion though.

Also, there is no possible way every question will be asked.  Ever.  There are still too many unanswered questions for that to even be remotely possible.  Problem is, people are too focused on the repeat questions to really dig down and think intellectually about it.



cjm1991 said:


> Your not a mod so why act like you enforce rules? Ive been on here longer than you.


So if that's true, what I say holds more weight than what you say, because I've been here longer than *you*.

He was pointing out the rules to someone who has obviously not read them.  What's your problem with that?

I actually found this thread and thought it was pretty funny.  I think they were a bit harsh with you, cjm, and I chose not to post.  But after the resurrection and continuation of this argument which, to me, looks like you chose to continue (judging by the edits by moderators in almost every post of yours since it's been resurrected), I couldn't resist.

And to quote someone I know, if you guys want to continue the 'use the search' debate, PM it to me.  Don't post it on here and continue to bump this thread for stupid reasons.

And to post something relevant to this thread, I bought a T. modesta a couple weeks ago and she dropped a sac for me on Wednesday, so we'll see what happens.  If you're looking for slings, cjm, let me know and I'll see what I can do assuming it's a good sac and they hatch out. 

--Joe


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 22, 2009)

And to post something relevant to this thread, I bought a T. modesta a couple weeks ago and she dropped a sac for me on Wednesday, so we'll see what happens.  If you're looking for slings, cjm, let me know and I'll see what I can do assuming it's a good sac and they hatch out. 

--Joe[/QUOTE]

I will take a few if all goes well.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 23, 2009)

Nicely said, it was the unwanted rudeness by What that started the whole thing but I didn't get the same impact or message from him. I understand how they are tired of answering the threads that have been answered, I had searched a little on them but wanted advice from someone who had first hand experience with tthem because you can't always go by what you read and its nice to have that extra help. Well taken though, and I hope your sac is successful


----------



## Deroplatys (May 27, 2009)

toolrick said:


> @Deroplatys:
> You cannot use that language in here.
> And between, if this is an informative forum, why would people repeat again and again what has been told before?


Sorry i didnt realize no swearing was enforced here, in which case the moderating staff might like to review these 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1753679

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1753694

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1753692

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1753671

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1753677

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1753684

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1753686

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1753690


----------



## cjm1991 (May 29, 2009)

Deroplatys said:


> Sorry i didnt realize no swearing was enforced here, in which case the moderating staff might like to review these
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1753679
> 
> ...


Nicely done. :clap: , and to think I got an infraction for merely quoting what you wrote. 


-CJM-


----------

